# Cleaning Lab Glassware



## gold4mike (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been using Bon Ami for about two years. I used up the last of my 3 cans and can't find any more locally. None of our grocery stores carry it any more.

Has anyone tried Bar Keeper's Friend? Their website says "Cleans fiberglass without scratching" so I'm thinking about giving it a try.

I would feel better about it if one of our regulars would respond with advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## skeeter629 (Aug 31, 2011)

You can purchase Bon Ami right from their website. I just had 3 bottles shipped to me. http://www.bonami.com/index.php/products/dish_soap/


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 2, 2011)

12 cans of the dry cleanser, shipping included, a little over $23.00 from their website. That should last me awhile. They even accept PayPal.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you guys using this on beakers only?Are can you use it on erlenmyers?Normally I use AR on them,because of the lack of reach inside.


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought an angled brush for the erlenmeyer flasks and filter flasks from www.onlinesciencemall.com. They have a large presence on eBay as well as their online store, and decent prices on rubber stoppers.

On another note - check this link out if you need beakers:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PYREX-TYPE-BEAKER-FOUR-PACK-2000-ml-7-5-8-tall-/170603950889?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8c9b329

I bought 4 each 2000ml beakers, delivered from them for $39.99. They are unmarked and don't have a pour spot on the lip but I have bought this deal from them twice so I can process many things at once and not have to worry about running out of glassware. They also have a four pack of 1000ml beakers for a good price. 

I bought 6" watch glasses for those beakers from Online Science Mall.


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention - The best way I've found to keep my glassware clean is to make sure I clean it as soon as I have finished using it. If it doesn't sit and dry out it's much easier to rinse out.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you put them to the test yet? I mean like heating and cooling cycles with high heat? Not to say they don't work, it's just that a beaker like that can hold several thousand dollars worth of gold and i'm weary of using anything but the best when i get this far in the process. When i use glassware like that i push it hard and fast sometimes and need to have that piece of mind. I bought 4 like this not long ago and couldn’t be happier with the product or the price. http://www.avogadro-lab-supply.com/item.php?item_id=232&category_id=162


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be untrusting of any unmarked glassware. You never know where it was made, but I would guess China. Even though they say Germany. Why would a company not want to mark their glassware? 

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 3, 2011)

I have bought my lab glass from this outfit here in Wa. http://www.pelletlab.com/beakers , 
They supply the schools & hobbiest. My wife & I hopped into my Ford Ranger & made a "day trip", to pick up my nitric @ Action Mining in Sandy OR. & then swung around across the bridge into WA. & I picked up my glassware from Pellet. I met Steve, the owner, & rest of the folks there. I saved $110.00 from the hazardous shipping of the nitric, plus another $30.00 or so for the glassware.


----------



## dll932 (Aug 17, 2014)

Many years ago I worked in a lab where we used a product called Alconox in an ultrasonic cleaner for doing just that. Afterwards we rinsed the glassware in distilled water and put on a rack (inverted) to dry. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lou (Aug 17, 2014)

Alconox is what we use on general glassware.

If it's been in the silver lab; nitric acid boil, then thiosulfate sonication, then conductivity water rinse.

For PGM digestions, we pre-digest the glassware or FEP digestion vessel with aqua regia (we'll re-use that aqua regia for a large digestion).


Some things are best cleaned with base, some with acid, some with heat. Depends on the application.


----------

